# Diabetes and Amputations



## aaron.lucas (Oct 23, 2013)

Hello fellow coders,

I don't have an ICD-10 book yet, and was wondering if anybody knows the answer to this?  Is there an ICD-10 code specifically for amputations that are a result of complications from Diabetes?  Also a follow-up, if there is/are a code/codes, are there any plans to add them to an HCC for risk adjustment?  I'm working for an MA plan provider now and am curious.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## maddismom (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi Aaron:

My ICD-10 draft book is on the way and I will check for you (I couldn't bring anything up in our Encoder program, but that may not mean anything).

I don't see any reason the current conditions that risk adjust will change just because of ICD-10.  Obviously we will all have to learn the new codes that apply to our world; and, of course, any updates to the RA that come between then and now as far as what conditions will be added and what conditions will be dropped.

I don't know if that answered the question or not.    Sorry.......


----------

